# Question: Rogers Cable Internet setup w my Mac and PC



## r2traps (Jul 10, 2002)

Hey everyone,

Another newbie question for you. As most of you know I just recently got a Mac. I do also own a pc. Currently I have Rogers Cable Internet hooked up to my pc and I'd like to be able to hook up my Mac on the same connection. I spoke to a Rogers CSR and he told me I have 2 options:

1) Get a cable router which can cost me about $200-$250
2) Get a network hub and in addition I'd have to pay an extra $9.95 per month for another ip address

So what are your comments on the csr's suggestions? What do you recommend? Can you please explain to me how each method works as I have no clue whatsoever.

Thanks again ehmac members!


----------



## SpanishJoe (Jul 9, 2001)

This post should really go into the Emergency Room forum, but anyways...

To hook up more than 1 computer you need to do this:

1) Get a router. This will allow you to share the connection. One that has been recommended by others and can do MAC cloning. Do a search of "rogers router" in the emergency room forums - there's a ton of threads there, like this one: ie: http://www.ehmac.com/cgi_bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=3&t=000180 

2) Buy an Airport card ($250), and a wireless (WiFi) card for your PC ($300). Use the mac as a router with Software Base Station. This is expensive, so I won't go into it in too much detail.

3) Manually plug and unplug the ethernet cable into the PC or Mac when you need to use the network on either machine. After all, you only use one at a time, right? Use a hub if the ethernet ports are hard to access, and manually plug or unplug as needed.

Hope this helps,

-SJ.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

Get the router like I've got in my signature. I just got Vol. 48 of MacWarehouse and on page 44 they have it listed for $189.99!

Easy to set up, just plug and surf. It's great for networking with PCs (thank you Jaguar) and you have an instant firewall protection.

Oh! And you can share a printer with it to! Print from PC or Mac, now this is convenience.


----------



## r2traps (Jul 10, 2002)

Thanks for your responses everyone. I apologize for putting this is the wrong forum I thought it belonged in the Town Hall.

I will definitely check out the Emergency Room and see what info I can find there.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by SpanishJoe:
*
2) Buy an Airport card ($250), and a wireless (WiFi) card for your PC ($300). *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Where are you buying your AirPort cards? I can get them for 160$....and a WiFi card for a PC Laptop is even less, around 150$ while a PCI WiFI card for a desktop should only run from about 175$ to 200$ at the very most. I think someone might be pulling a fast one on you!  

Just to clarify r2traps, are you running desktops or Laptops? I can help a lot more if I can have a few more specifics as well, like are you more interested in just sharing the net or file sharing as well?

--PB


----------



## james_squared (May 3, 2002)

Hello,

We have a Mac laptop and a PC desktop and we just use a Linksys router. It wasn't too hard to connect the two and share the Internet connection. I just needed a little help from Clockwork, which you can read about here. I had a lot less trouble getting connected with Shaw, but that's another story.

We don't share the printer as I haven't bothered trying to figure that out. (Easy in Jaguar?) I can mount the PC's shared folders to my desktop and I can browse the Mac from the PC, too.

If you get it connected through a router, then you won't have to pay the extra $10 for another IP address.

Good luck getting it all setup.

James


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

If you are running 2 desktops then definitly get a wired router, not wireless. Unless you have a log way to go or if it is really hard to run the cables I have a hard time justifying wireless for desktops. You will get better speeds for file transfering if you set up a wired network instead of wireless too. That is just a personal opinion though. Except the part about better speeds with a wired network, that is true.

Get a router, Linksys is alright though they dont support Macs, Netgear makes some descent stuff too (i use a netgear at home, no complaints). If you want some better Mac support, check out Asante and Farallon.

For file sharing, all you need to do is enable windows file sharing on the Mac running Jaguar, click the "user can log in from windows" check box in the users preference pane, and that is basically it.
OS 10.2 will go and find all of the workgroup settings automatically, so mounting Windows shares is no problem. 
The procedure to access your Mac from Windows varies depending on the version, but in XP/2K go to your network places, choose "view workgroup computers", click the little buton that takes you up one level, open the workgroup called "WORKGROUP" and your drive/home folder should be there, called SAMBA(insert version numbers here) and the name of the drive/home folder. Enough steps for ya?

Hope at least some of this helps.

--PB


----------



## r2traps (Jul 10, 2002)

Hi Posterboy,

Thanks for replying. I'm running two desktops, one pc and one mac. My primary interest in to share the internet connection but I would be interested in file sharing (though not a necessity).

Thanks!


----------



## r2traps (Jul 10, 2002)

Thanks again guys. 

James, what model is your Linksys router and how much did it cost? 

I'm thinking of getting the Asante Friendlynet router. Seen a few online for good prices. So if I understand correctly, I basically plug my cable modem into the router, then plug both my Mac and PC into the router as well. Do the connection cables from PC & Mac to the router come wih the router when you buy it or would be an extra purchase?

After that I guess I would just need to configure my Mac with Rogers and I'd be good to go.

Hope it's as simple as that!


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by r2traps:
*Do the connection cables from PC & Mac to the router come wih the router when you buy it or would be an extra purchase?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Simply, no. The manufacturer can't possibly know how much cable to supply. In my case, my Indigo iMac iMac has 6ft, my wife's HP Winlon has 25ft, my Bondi Blue iMac has 50ft and finally, when I'm set up with my new POS PC system that'll be 'bout 100ft! It's so pretty to see all those blue wires.


----------



## james_squared (May 3, 2002)

Hello,

r2traps, we have the Linksys 4 port Etherfast Cable/DSL Router # BEFSR41. I think we paid about $250 for it, but that was a couple of years ago. You should be able to get one for under $150 bucks.

If I had some extra money, I would probably get one of the newer ones that allows wireless and wired connections, but that's because I have a laptop and it would be nice to wander around the house a bit.

Also, I haven't got the printer shared yet, but I'm in no rush to do that. It shouldn't be too hard, but, since I rarely need to print anything, it doesn't matter to me.

James

PS: Sorry Bjornbro, I have not been able to think of a better way of doing my posts.  Just noticed your post the other day when I was looking up SpanishJoe's server address. I guess I don't pay much attention to your posts.


----------

